# Set up for adjustable finge joint bit



## confette (Dec 25, 2008)

I got an adjustable finger joint bit for Christmas. Could you help me with the setup process. 

thank you

Ken


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Ken.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, what brand is the bit and the part number if you have it?


----------



## confette (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Mike

It was purchased from Grizzley. Model C1682

After some trial and error, that' the fun of presents, I got it figured out.


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sometimes I think Ol Santa sits up North, sips his coffee and spends all winter laughing at the problems he gives with his gifts! Well "that's my story and I'm sticking to it'!


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

confette said:


> I got an adjustable finger joint bit for Christmas. Could you help me with the setup process.
> 
> thank you
> 
> Ken


Put a straight edge across the bearing to set the fence for depth.

Approximate where it should be for height.

For bits (lock miter, rabbet for shiplap, glue line, finger joint, etc.) where one setup cuts both halves of the joint, run one piece through face up and mark it "A". Run one through face down and mark it "B".

Mate them and measure with your dial caliper (I like a slightly bigger where the jaws usually reach correspondingly farther) across the high parts and divide the measurement by 2. This is how far off your height setting is. If "A" is high the bit is low so raise it by that amount. If "B" is high the bit is high so lower it.

If you're setting baseed on measured bit height you'll get a perfect joint after two sets of pieces. Maybe another try or two if you have to hassle with backlash in the router height adjustment mechanism and read its scale.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys


It's very easy bit to use and to setup 

=========


----------

